# custom nemesis project deathmobile



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

just wanted to show some pictures of my new bike, just got her all built up a few days ago.


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm... no pictures?


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

i tried to upload them but it wont let me


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MTBR upload or upload to photobucket and HTML


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/jrudolf/PB040731.jpg


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/jrudolf/PB040730.jpg
https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/jrudolf/PB040728.jpg
https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/jrudolf/PB040727.jpg
https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r73/jrudolf/PB040725_1.jpg


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

links? those are links


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

neat bike


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

for some reason its not letting me upload them


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

How are the Drillium pedals?


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

those pedals are great, ive beat them up and they are holding up really well


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I want a nemesis steel frame!

Of course, I also want rick's frame too . .. 

Got damn it! I'm going to hurt myself talking two years into the future like this!

Anyway, nice ride. What year is that fork? Speaking of it, I think you're the only person on the planet with it. A slammed Fox. Probably rebuilt seals to I'm guessing. 

Atleast you're the only person I've ever heard of with a slammed pike. I've heard of slammed rockshox, slammed marzocchis, slammed manitous, but never a slammed fox.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> I want a nemesis steel frame!
> 
> Of course, I also want rick's frame too . ..
> 
> ...


Fox is very easy to reduce, and A LOT of people have done it. They just don't call it slammed. And "rebuild seals?" Yes, it can be done, but why? Enduro wipers cost about 25 bucks.

That's not a Pike. And Pikes are made by Rockshox.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sick frame! My nemesis'll be even sexier than yours! JK man, sick bike, I dig it, how does it ride?

Oh and what model tires are those? I've never seen kendas like those before, do they come in 26's? They're probably cheaper than the arrow launch I was planning to buy.

How much does she weigh?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Sick frame! My nemesis'll be even sexier than yours! JK man, sick bike, I dig it, how does it ride?
> 
> Oh and what model tires are those? I've never seen kendas like those before, do they come in 26's? They're probably cheaper than the arrow launch I was planning to buy.
> 
> How much does she weigh?


Ian's bike will be very sick ... but I'm very partial too Josh's bike also  that's the only 26" wheeled 14mm x 135mm disk specific DeathMobile out there right now .
YES can you say one of a kind !!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I hadn't even noticed the disk, wow! How hard was it to make a disk tab for that frame Brad?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

heeheehee ive ridden that bike and its amazing!!!! josh btw this is jeremy or grom-dom. amazing work by brad hodges!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm hella jealous, it's snowing right now so even if I had a bike that nice, it wouldn't be getting any ride time, I'd be scared of getting it wet and snowy.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I hadn't even noticed the disk, wow! How hard was it to make a disk tab for that frame Brad?


Wasent as easy as I thought it was going to be .... the DM dropout isn't really configured in the right place to run a disk , and it's 5-mm thick so it's thinner that the regular off the shelf disk tab you can buy from Paragon or Nova ( frame material suppliers )
So I had to take a Paragon disk tab , machine it down to 5-mm from 6.8mm 
then machine the step into the back and make it fit in line with the dropout and so it held the caliper in the proper location with the rotor .
It came out looking pretty clean for as much hand machining that went into it .


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

the bike weighed 29pounds with the old tires, with those new ones it might be a little lighter. the tires are kenda small block 8. thanks for the comments.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jrudolf said:


> the bike weighed 29pounds with the old tires, with those new ones it might be a little lighter. the tires are kenda small block 8. thanks for the comments.


I'll look into those, thanks for the info!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mmhmm, very nice, that rear end is what I was originally wishing the DM came with when it hit, but then I got my frame.... 

jrudolf - what rear hub are you using? DMR, Eastern26, another?? what wheelset/rims?

nice and simple ride, I dig it, just my style. take off the fox stickers.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> mmhmm, very nice, that rear end is what I was originally wishing the DM came with when it hit, but then I got my frame....
> 
> jrudolf - what rear hub are you using? DMR, Eastern26, another?? what wheelset/rims?
> 
> nice and simple ride, I dig it, just my style. take off the fox stickers.


Hhahahahah 
He's not taking the FOX stickers off , He;s taking the FOX off for a new NemPro tuned 07" MArzocchi 4X with full air internals !!

Think Josh has a Eastern hub on the back , I got one in last week and the cassette engagment feels rad !!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Hhahahahah
> He's not taking the FOX stickers off , He;s taking the FOX off for a new NemPro tuned 07" MArzocchi 4X with full air internals !!
> 
> Think Josh has a Eastern hub on the back , I got one in last week and the cassette engagment feels rad !!


very nice, custom air internals huh, have you perfected your creation? I'll just drool for now. the NemPro name is catchin'. 

Yeah, the Eastern hub is SOLID, nice and loud too, just sit back, kick it into neutral, and watch the people on the sidewalk spread! running for their lives from the death ratchet... ok, not quite.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> very nice, custom air internals huh, have you perfected your creation? I'll just drool for now. the NemPro name is catchin'.
> 
> Yeah, the Eastern hub is SOLID, nice and loud too, just sit back, kick it into neutral, and watch the people on the sidewalk spread! running for their lives from the death ratchet... ok, not quite.


Yes for some reason the NemPro name has stuck with me , was it you that posted this abreviation first ??? I kinda liked it and now it has stuck 

YUP got the new DOPPIO air carts all figured out , have them setup so they ajust from 55mm to 100mm of travel depending on air pressure .

YES I love my deathratchet hub ... can't wait to go into S.F and scare tourist bombing hills into nothbeach ...LOL


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

when are the eastern hubs going to be realeased? any idea on price? only thing is there like fycking blocks of steel at 650g..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Yes for some reason the NemPro name has stuck with me , was it you that posted this abreviation first ??? I kinda liked it and now it has stuck
> 
> YUP got the new DOPPIO air carts all figured out , have them setup so they ajust from 55mm to 100mm of travel depending on air pressure .
> 
> YES I love my deathratchet hub ... can't wait to go into S.F and scare tourist bombing hills into nothbeach ...LOL


Does it retain the same spring rate?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Does your front wheel hit your foot? The TT looks pretty short.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> when are the eastern hubs going to be realeased? any idea on price? only thing is there like fycking blocks of steel at 650g..


just call them up, they should be albe to help you out, ship it direct to you... or just talk with your lbs Eastern Bikes dealer. Not sure on price, but around the $100mark, so not too bad (esp. when you compare with the Chris Bling BS)
yeah, it's hefty, but feels centered and stout. I wish I could get a hollow 14mm axle for one and tap it for bolts!!! would be sweet.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I think you may have misurnderstood my post. 

I simply meant I've never seen a slammed Fox before.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Is this your friend whose been waiting forever for his nemesis?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> I think you may have misurnderstood my post.
> 
> I simply meant I've never seen a slammed Fox before.


That certainly isn't what you said.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> just call them up, they should be albe to help you out, ship it direct to you... or just talk with your lbs Eastern Bikes dealer. Not sure on price, but around the $100mark, so not too bad (esp. when you compare with the Chris Bling BS)
> yeah, it's hefty, but feels centered and stout. I wish I could get a hollow 14mm axle for one and tap it for bolts!!! would be sweet.


cool.. im still torn between teh hope pro2 trials, or the atom lab.. the hopes like 180.. i think the atom lab is about the same price...


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

"NemPro" = good 

You should run with that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Now that you have an abbreviation, all you need is a slogan!


zaefod said:


> "NemPro" = good


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Damn wish I had the money for a bike of that magnitude


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It hurts the wallet but it is worth it.


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

brad is correct, i am getting one of his tuned marzocchi 4X forks to replace the fork. i have an old rock shox pike slammed at 80mm i need to get rid of now. i am using the eastern hub in the back laced to a sun MTX rim. the front is a XM321 rim with an XT hub. the eastern hub is heavy but its very solid and has nice engagement.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> It hurts the wallet but it is worth it.


.:R32 payments and insurance hurt the wallet more though


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

jrudolf said:


> brad is correct, i am getting one of his tuned marzocchi 4X forks to replace the fork. i have an old rock shox pike slammed at 80mm i need to get rid of now. i am using the eastern hub in the back laced to a sun MTX rim. the front is a XM321 rim with an XT hub. the eastern hub is heavy but its very solid and has nice engagement.


If I didnt say or post this before Josh bike looks fantastic ... one of my favorites out of all the bikes we have done !!:thumbsup:


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks brad, should look even better with that new fork


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, i'm kinda stupid like that . . . if not more stupid than usual


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

you suck josh!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i wish i had the funds to build mine right now, maybe after the new year...


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> .:R32 payments and insurance hurt the wallet more though


No doubt. Especially when the car is in the shop half the time like my 1.8T Golf was. 
Hopefully yer super Golf is more reliable.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

zaefod said:


> No doubt. Especially when the car is in the shop half the time like my 1.8T Golf was.
> Hopefully yer super Golf is more reliable.


Well I did already blow the moter once  gotta thank warrenty for fixing that or the 15K+ bill would have kinda hurt :skep:

The .:R32 is much more of a true sports car than anything VW has ever made before .
I think they built in little quirks and rattles so the driver had reasons to take their cars to the dealers ... right  LOL

It is what it is a audi quatro 3.2 built into a GOLF body so parts and labor are more and upkeep and genral mantinance needs to be spot on to keep it running like new.
Aftermarket parts are more exspensive than normal Golf or TT parts due to the small differnces for the AWD in the Golf body .


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm really intrigued by those shortblock 8's... I love my Nevegals, and was considering putting the shortblock 8's on a small Trance I was building over winter, but that project got pushed to the side. Never thought about running them on a DJ bike. what size are those? I'm a bit skeptical about sidewall strength... but they do look nice.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> The .:R32 is much more of a true sports car than anything VW has ever made before .


 you a VW conniseur?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Well I did already blow the moter once  gotta thank warrenty for fixing that or the 15K+ bill would have kinda hurt :skep:
> 
> The .:R32 is much more of a true sports car than anything VW has ever made before .
> I think they built in little quirks and rattles so the driver had reasons to take their cars to the dealers ... right  LOL
> ...


Audi Quattro and your R32 AWD are very different.
Audi uses a Torsen center diff, yours uses a Haldex center diff. Your car is FWD till the car needs the rear wheels to get power for more traction. Torsen cars are full time AWD.


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

the sidewalls do look kinda soft, i have a 2.35 in the front and a 2.1 in the rear.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

jrudolf said:


> the sidewalls do look kinda soft, i have a 2.35 in the front and a 2.1 in the rear.


Hey Josh post new photos ... with stickers  
I know you got something in the mail today


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> I know you got something in the mail today


What's even more fun is that I'm the next one Brad will say this to :thumbsup:


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

ha, i did get something in the mail today, thanks again. i think i might wait on taking any new pictures until i can take them with that new fork installed though


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What did you get in the mail? Stickers? Come on, stop teasing, we want more pics! Then more pics when you get the fork! The more pics the better


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

just instaleld my new nemesis tuned 65mm marzocchi 4x with full air internals. the fork was a little heavier than i thought it would be, its 4.5 lbs with cut steerer. but thats still lighter than most dirt jump/street fork.
the fork feels awesome, it is very stiff and it has infinite adjustability. everyone was surprised that there is no coil spring in there. it also clears the downtube easily, where my fox was having some problems.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jrudolf said:


> just instaleld my new nemesis tuned 65mm marzocchi 4x with full air internals. the fork was a little heavier than i thought it would be, its 4.5 lbs with cut steerer. but thats still lighter than most dirt jump/street fork.
> the fork feels awesome, it is very stiff and it has infinite adjustability. everyone was surprised that there is no coil spring in there. it also clears the downtube easily, where my fox was having some problems.


Sounds really good, will you be posting pics soon?


----------



## jrudolf (Jul 26, 2006)

yea ill try to post some pictures tongiht


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

jrudolf said:


> yea ill try to post some pictures tongiht


come one, i wanna see this beast

brad, those bikes are sooo sick, i still wanna get myslef one....one of these days man. one of these days....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> come one, i wanna see this beast
> 
> brad, those bikes are sooo sick, i still wanna get myslef one....one of these days man. one of these days....


I can tell you one thing, waiting for a baby like that is PAINFUL!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I can tell you one thing, waiting for a baby like that is PAINFUL!


 i got one in the other room, been there for a month with no parts on her and still another month to go before i can spring for new stuff. now that's painful...

but it's cool, i just got my old STP frame warrantied, so i still at least have a new bike....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i got one in the other room, been there for a month with no parts on her and still another month to go before i can spring for new stuff. now that's painful...
> 
> but it's cool, i just got my old STP frame warrantied, so i still at least have a new bike....


What hurts is that mine will be shipping within the next week or two, and that I won't even be able to ride a fully built and functional bike until the very end of march, or maybe even MAY if we have shitty winter.

THAT hurts.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

what hurts is i dont know when mines coming, but my wrists hurt to, i did a fuf on this dirt launch to sub and went ass over teakettle into a rock drainage ditch. OW!!! are we actually allowed to say **** on here? **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****! ok im done. snaky, can i buy that e 13 bash and ring from you? please? if your willing to sell it?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

oh wait, it only censors some people! damit


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

What ratio you running? What size front sprocket and rear? 

Thanks


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> what hurts is i dont know when mines coming, but my wrists hurt to, i did a fuf on this dirt launch to sub and went ass over teakettle into a rock drainage ditch. OW!!! are we actually allowed to say **** on here? **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****! ok im done. snaky, can i buy that e 13 bash and ring from you? please? if your willing to sell it?


You know hen your bikes getting there , jeeeez 2 complety custom Nemesis Project frames in the same town .... oops 3 counting the one Industry Nine jsut got :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i think its a 25t front 10r or 25t front 11t rear


----------

